# Valve: Half-Life 3, Left 4 Dead 3? Die Valve-Enthüllung von der GDC 2015 - gleich geht's los!



## Gast1669461003 (3. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve: Half-Life 3, Left 4 Dead 3? Die Valve-Enthüllung von der GDC 2015 - gleich geht's los!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve: Half-Life 3, Left 4 Dead 3? Die Valve-Enthüllung von der GDC 2015 - gleich geht's los!


----------



## eOP (3. März 2015)

bin gespannt


----------



## Shotay3 (4. März 2015)

Oh maaaaaan....... ich will n livestream!!! Ich bin so aufgeregt


----------



## copius (4. März 2015)

und wie und wo haltet ihr uns auf dem laufenden? wie wär es denn mit nem livestream oder nen liveblog?!


----------



## battschack (4. März 2015)

Jop ein wenig infos wären nicht schlecht oder?
ich warte sicherlich nicht ewig


----------



## kaiser1981 (4. März 2015)

nen livestream wäre echt nice


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. März 2015)

copius schrieb:


> und wie und wo haltet ihr uns auf dem laufenden? wie wär es denn mit nem livestream oder nen liveblog?!



Sollte es etwas geben, wird zeitnah eine Newsmeldung dazu erscheinen. Weil es aber keinen offiziellen Livestream gibt, sind wir auf Quellen angewiesen, die vor Ort sind. Erfreulicherweise wird sich soetwas wie ein Lauffeuer verbreiten.

Ich erwarte mal nichts, da es sich schließlich auch nicht um eine klassische Pressekonferenz sondern "nur" um einen Vortrag für Entwickler handelt.

Ein Live-Ticker sähe bisher aber in etwa so aus:

00:01 - Kein Half-Life 3
00:02 - Kein Half-Life 3
00:03 - Kein Half-Life 3
00:04 - Kein Half-Life 3
00:05 - Kein Half-Life 3
00:06 - Kein Half-Life 3
00:07 - Immer noch kein Half-Life 3


----------



## Shotay3 (4. März 2015)

Na das sind doch mal Live News! Neuer Auftrag: Bitte weiterführen! 00:23 Kein Half Life 3. Weitermachen!


----------



## Walker212 (4. März 2015)

00:08-00:24 - kein Half Life 3


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. März 2015)

00:30, still no Half Life 3 confirmend


----------



## Phone (4. März 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> 00:30, still no Half Life 3 confirmend


 War doch zu erwarten!
Gibt es irgendwo nen Stream?


----------



## Jedi-Joker (4. März 2015)

00:33 war auch nicht confirmed


----------



## St3f (4. März 2015)

Es gibt keinen Stream und es wurde auch schon vor Stunden von Valve bestätigt, dass keine Ankündigungen zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Phone (4. März 2015)

Ich hab nen Stream auf Twitch gefunden aber Bild in Bild...
Wie auch immer, Valve Lacht sich ma wieder ins Fäustchen.
HL3 können sie sich wie gesagt eh schon sparen weil sie die Erwartungen niemals erfüllen können.
Gute Nacht   !


----------



## Romim (4. März 2015)

http://www.gamezone.de/Half-Life-3-PC-213121/News/Half-Life-3-GDC-Ankuendigung-war-eine-Finte-1152426/


----------



## Jedi-Joker (4. März 2015)

Die Source 2 Engine wurde offiziell angekündigt:

https://steamdb.info/blog/source2-announcement/


----------



## sickboxx (4. März 2015)

WOW so far GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYble Newell... soooooooooooooooo vorbei ander Community


----------



## sickboxx (4. März 2015)

source2 Engine... ohne hl3 oder ep3 .... egal ... so egal ... KEIN GELD ... K E I N     G E L D ...


----------



## Enisra (4. März 2015)

ich glaube eh nicht, das du etwas großartig mit der Source Engine anfangen könntest, geschweige denn das du dir sie hättest leisten können


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube eh nicht, das du etwas großartig mit der Source Engine anfangen könntest, geschweige denn das du dir sie hättest leisten können


Vielleicht wird die ja genauso wie die Unreal und die Unity Engine kostenlos ...


----------



## Enisra (4. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird die ja genauso wie die Unreal und die Unity Engine kostenlos ...



Möglich, wobei die nur dann umsonst sind wenn das Spiel umsonst ist
Aber selbst wenn behaupte ich mal das der nicht mal ein Hallo Welt zu stande bekommen wird


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Möglich, wobei die nur dann umsonst sind wenn das Spiel umsonst ist


Die Unreal Engine kostet erst was, wenn man mindestens 3000$/€ damit verdient hat.


----------

